
Google homepage breaks basic web design rule - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/05/somebody_call_j.html
======
neilc
I don't see how it breaks any design rules: the UI is essentially the same
(and completely functional) without JS. Admittedly, I don't really see a
compelling reason why you'd _need_ JS to add that link bar, but the redesigned
Google page hardly "requires" Javascript.

